

Consumption of hot spicy foods and mortality - wslh
http://www.bmj.com/content/351/bmj.h3942

======
mastermojo
TLDR:

If you eat spicy food you are less likely to get cancer, heart disease, and
respiratory disease.

If you eat spicy food, over a period time (7 years in the study) you are less
likely to die compared to someone who eats spicy food less than once a week by
the following amounts:

1-2 times a week: 90% as likely

3-5 times a week: 86% as likely

6-7 times a week: 86% as likely

Not drinking alcohol helps.

